# how do i delete this damn thing?



## themacko (Dec 7, 2001)

I've got this folder that's been in my trash can FOREVER.  It just won't go away and I'm finally fed up with it.  It came from an app that I deleted a long-ass time ago, so the folder _shouldn't_ be in use.

Here's a screenie of it's info.

Any of you guys know how I can trash this mug for good?


----------



## fongster (Dec 8, 2001)

Try putting it back on your desktop or hd from the trash if it's there and then create a new folder with the same name. you will be asked if you want to replace the old one, click yes. now drag the new folder to the trash and delete it. voila! let us know if it worked. P.S. I learned this a few years back from somewhere and it worked for me then.


----------



## themacko (Dec 8, 2001)

Thanks for the reply!

I did just that and it told me "That name is already taken.  Please choose a different name."  

I even changed the 'cache' folder's name and set the priority (or whatever makes the colors) to normal.  It still won't delete.  This is getting a bit comical.


----------



## fongster (Dec 9, 2001)

can you rename the folder itself on the desktop or hd first (just call it anything) and then try the above remedy?


----------



## anerki (Dec 10, 2001)

Try ResEdit and look for hidden files inside the folder. If there are any, make them invisible and unlock them. There's a way with resedit to unlock them differently ... It might work, not sure, never tried it ...

Try Filebuddy?

Greetz,
.anerki


----------



## twyg (Dec 10, 2001)

What about loading w/ no extensions, and holding the option key as you pull down "empty trash" from the special menu? 

Maybe? (searching on this one)


----------



## themacko (Dec 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fongster _
> *can you rename the folder itself on the desktop or hd first (just call it anything) and then try the above remedy? *


Tried it, no good.


> _Originally posted by twyg _
> *What about loading w/ no extensions, and holding the option key as you pull down "empty trash" from the special menu? *


Tried that, no good.


> _Originally posted by anerki _
> *Try ResEdit and look for hidden files inside the folder. If there are any, make them invisible and unlock them. There's a way with resedit to unlock them differently ... It might work, not sure, never tried it ...*


I'll goto versiontracker and try that next.


----------



## Klink (Dec 10, 2001)

You might also want to try ResEdit and see if the folder has "init" checked in it's resource fork. Being a "Cache" folder this might be the case. A true pain in the butt catch 22 situation. Change the init bit to off, save changes to the file, you restart, and it's set back to on again. Damn thing won't delete and your head implodes.
I think twyg has a good suggestion to start with ext's off. Make the init bit change, save, restart with ext's off again, and try to delete with the option key.


----------



## Unregistered (Jan 6, 2002)

--try holding down the Option Key while selecting "empty Trash" until the trash is deleted!---


----------



## tcjohns (Jan 11, 2002)

"Take out the papers and the trash...Yackity Yack, don't come back."

I had a similar problem some time back. I tried all the aforementioned methods of emptying a stubborn trashcan. Finally I ran Norton Utilities. It identified that the file should have been discarded and got rid of it. I've only run into the problem on a couple of occasions and can't explain why it happens. You might also try rebuilding the desktop or running apple's disk first aid if you don't have Norton's.


----------



## edX (Jan 12, 2002)

and when all else fails (or first time next time) try using an app called batch mod to unlock and change the permissions of it.   went thru this garbage (very puny ed ) awhile back. drove me nuts trying all these linux workarounds when the answer is so macsimple.

ok, so it's really just an app that writes all the code for you - that makes it easy enough for me to use. give it a try scott if it's not fixed yet.


----------

